# Safari sticking



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

any ideas why Safari might "stick"?

when I go to a web page and try to click a link on that page, sometimes I will have to "refresh" safari before the link becomes clickable.

Im using OS 10.4.11. cannot upgrade safari (or FF for that matter) because newer versions require Intel processors and I have "Power PC" processors

I tried deleting the preferences but that didn't seem to help.

I tried asking this on the apple forum but since they changed the format over there, there's not as much activity and I didn't get a reply.

thanks for your help.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Does this happen every time?

Does this happen on all web pages or just some?

Did this happen on these web pages before? (If you don't remember, OK to say that)


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

no it seems to be intermittent, and not on the same website.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

How much memory and free disk space do you have?

1) Start /Applications/Utilities/Activity Monitor. Click System Memory tab and look at listed free memory. (When problem occurs)

2) Select your hard drive icon and hit command key + i key at the same time. How much free space?


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

well the drive that the applications are on is 320G with about 149GB free

and the machine has 8gb ram... the graphics card is Geforce 6800 GT with 256MB ram (if that has anything to do with it? -- I had the 6800 Ultra but it died and the GT was the only one I found to replace it)

ok It recently hanged on me again but "Activity monitor" reports "no hangs"

memory says 567mb
VM 2.83gb
shared 183mb
private 572mb
virtual private memory 577.88mb

ok I was down to about 70GB left on disk one where my aps are, so I moved some files around and deleted unnecessary ones, back up to about 149GB on that disk. Maybe this will help.... I would have though that previously 70gb free would have been enough anyway?


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

ok so I freed up lots of space on the applications drive but Safari still sticks from time to time. seems to be most prevalent when trying to access hotmail account.

another weird thing it does is when I go to my photobucket account, I get to the login page, it displays for a split second, then the login page goes completely blank! (the address does not change) I cannot make it to enter my user name or password!

so I have to use Firefox for that specific ap... but then firefox will not play videos, because it wants the most updated Java, which I CANNOT run because the latest version of Java wants INTEL PROCESSORS!!!!)*&^*%^%^$$$%^^!!!

any assistance would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

a typical situation is, I go to my email account, try to click "inbox" but nothing happens. I have to reload the page before going any further. 

Anyone?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Create a new user account (temporary), and log into that account. 
Does the problem occur in that account also?


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

Headrush, I just used email as an example. problem also occurs on other pages, like facebbok for instance, I get to a page and the links are un-clickable unless I refresh.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

My request WASN'T in regards to your email. (Accidentally quoted)

This will tell us if the problem is in the system (OS) or just localized to your user account.


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

I have other user accounts such as this one and I seem to be able to get into them. I also have a gmail account which I can get into. the problem is when I go to the website not all of the links are clickable it doesn't necessarily have to be something with a user account. when I get to the new page, it usually requires a refresh.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Martial33 said:


> I have other user accounts such as this one and I seem to be able to get into them. I also have a gmail account which I can get into. the problem is when I go to the website not all of the links are clickable it doesn't necessarily have to be something with a user account. when I get to the new page, it usually requires a refresh.


I'm talking about a user account in OS X.

I understand what you are saying about the problem. If the problem is Safari or anything else on your local machine, creating a new user account *in OS X* will tell us if the problem is within your user account on OS X or whether the problem is somewhere within the system wide files.

We have to narrow down the scope or else we won't find out what is causing the problem and hence solve the issue.


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

_"user account in OS X" _-- good point. Ive never set one up. how do you do that?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Martial33 said:


> _"user account in OS X" _-- good point. Ive never set one up. how do you do that?


http://kb.iu.edu/data/akmk.html


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

ok Headrush,

So I set up a "test" account with admin status. 

when I tried to log into Hotmail, again, I had to refresh the page before the link was "clickable" 

however, I do notice safari is definitely running faster with the new account.

what do you make of that?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Martial33 said:


> however, I do notice safari is definitely running faster with the new account.
> 
> what do you make of that?


Probably means extensions you have installed or autostart applications are slowing things down.

As to the refresh issue, was this a problem on older safari versions? (If you remember)

It's hard for me to test much more because I'm on Intel, but it could be a bug with that specific version of Safari and specific code used on some web pages.

You can google about trying to go back to a slightly older Safari (not an easy task) or just have to use an alternate browser for those pages.
You might also be able to use the Developer menu in Safari to try to disable certain features and find out what code is causing the issue. You'll have to google for that since it's different on Intel and won't be easy to do.


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

Headrush, as I recall, Firefox automatically updated itself, but since the latest version was not compatible, I had to revert to an older version. In doing so, I got the warning at the top that says, _"you are using an older version of FF and some things might not work properly etc"_

so instead of fighting it, I just fired up safari instead. BUT THEN Safari stopped playing videos.. something to do with the java updates I think. Then I heard of some small code that someone wrote that "tricks" the old java into working. Now both aps play videos but I, as far as I can recall, this is about when I started getting the glitches with safari needing refreshing before the links work. Can that have anything to do with it?

Another really weird thing that happens (on Safari only) is when I go to photobucket to load a photo, I get to the login screen and I see it only for a split second, then its gone! goes to a blank page! The only way I can get to my phototbucket login is via firefox.

Would reloading the same version of safari help? -- if thats the case, Id have to find that small ap that was written again to reload that too... I would think? cuz erasing safari would erase that ap wouldn't it?


----------

